# Casa Concha CUSCO PERÚ



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

El interior...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Continuara.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Qué belleza de casa... toda una joya.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

esta quedando muy bien... solo esas columnas de la ultima foto...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta foto me parece interesante, ¿què usos tenìa este espacio?


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Esta quedando muy bien, no entro a esta casa hace mas de un año...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, seguire poniendo mas fotos.



> Esta foto me parece interesante, ¿què usos tenìa este espacio?


La verdad que no se. este es el 3er. patio, en el lado opuesto a esa imagen hay un recinto de piedra que podria haber sido una capilla familiar, (ojo, especulo) o algo asi, ya que tiene esas caracteristicas.... mas adelante lo mostrare.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

toda una joya ^^


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

A este recinto me referia antes, parece una capilla... (3er patio)








Parte superior de este


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Detalle del porton.








Pasadizos del segundo patio


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

2do patio


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Impresionantemente maravillosa, es mas que una joya es un lugar alucinante que vale la pena conocer, esto es lo que da gusto de este foro.

Aunque lejos, puedo sentir que estoy ahí gracias a tus fotos.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> A este recinto me referia antes, parece una capilla... (3er patio)


No te fijaste por donde se entra?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waaao, se ve muy bien, me gusta màs que antes :cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios, tengo todavia mas imagenes que mostrar de esta casa...


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> No te fijaste por donde se entra?


Si, ya mostrare fotos de esa parte.


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

muy buena la restauracion veo que lo lleva acabo el INC ahora ministerio de la cultura, por aca solo algunas insituciones privadas restauran las viejas casona, cero aporte del gobierno


----------



## mazamorrero (Dec 21, 2010)

La casa es tan valiosa como las piezas Incas que estan en Yale. Por eso la comitiva que vino de Yale aprobo inmediatamente el local.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lamentablemente el Ministerio de Cultura no cuenta aun con grandes partidas presupuestales para poder rescatar todo el Patrimonio Material que el pais posee, (excepto la unidad ejecutora nº2 que es Cusco) esto gracias a Machupicchu.... por eso pienso que los que deben de llenar ese vacio dejado por el Estado deberia ser la empresa privada y los convenios internacionales de rescate patrimonial, Los costos de restauracion de inmuebles de este tipo son muy costosos, es mucho mas barato construir que restaurar.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

siguiente.


----------

